

Lost Images Come To Life A Century After Antarctic Expedition - apaprocki
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2013/12/30/258432566/lost-images-come-to-life-a-century-after-antarctic-expedition

======
arethuza
I'd have thought that the most famous words of anyone on the Scott expedition
would have been the last words of Captain Lawrence Oates (at least according
to Scott):

"I am just going outside and may be some time."

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lawrence_Oates](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lawrence_Oates)

------
yanivs
there's a great book about this expedition - a must read!

[http://www.amazon.com/Endurance-Shackletons-Incredible-
Alfre...](http://www.amazon.com/Endurance-Shackletons-Incredible-Alfred-
Lansing/dp/078670621X)

~~~
dded
Another great book about this expedition is Shackleton's own _South_.

------
justincormack
I imagine they are more retrievable than a memory stick in a frozen camera
would be after that period, although who knows.

